# Ideas on what to lab for the 70-680 Microsoft Exam



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

So basically the title says it all. I am trying to get a big long list of things to practice for the test that would cover all the objectives. List your ideas here if you have any please . I want to lab as much stuff as I can.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Skills Being Measured

This exam measures your ability to accomplish the technical tasks listed below.The percentages indicate the relative weight of each major topic area on the exam.
Installing, Upgrading, and Migrating to Windows 7 (14 percent)

* Perform a clean installation.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: identifying hardware requirements; setting up as the sole operating system; setting up as dual boot; installation methods; boot from the source of installation, preparing the installation source: USB, CD, network share, WDS
* Upgrade to Windows 7 from previous versions of Windows.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: upgrading from Windows Vista; migrating from Windows XP; upgrading from one edition of Windows 7 to another edition of Windows 7
* Migrate user profiles.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: migrating from one machine to another; migrating from previous versions of Windows; side-by-side vs. wipe and load

Deploying Windows 7 (13 percent)

* Capture a system image.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: preparing system for capture; creating a WIM file; automated capture; manual capture
* Prepare a system image for deployment.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: inserting an application into a system image; inserting a driver into a system image; inserting an update into a system image; configuring tasks to run after deployment
* Deploy a system image.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: automated deployment methods; manually deploying a customized image
* Configure a VHD.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: creating, deploying, booting, mounting, and updating VHDs; offline updates; offline servicing

Configuring Hardware and Applications (14 percent)

* Configure devices.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: updating, disabling, and uninstalling drivers; signed drivers; conflicts between drivers; configuring driver settings; resolving problem device driver
* Configure application compatibility.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: setting compatibility mode; implementing shims; compatibility issues with Internet Explorer
* Configure application restrictions.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: setting software restriction policies; setting application control policies; setting through group policy or local security policy
* Configure Internet Explorer.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring compatibility view; configuring security settings; configuring providers; managing add-ons; controlling InPrivate mode; certificates for secure Web sites

Configuring Network Connectivity (14 percent)

* Configure IPv4 network settings.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: connecting to a network; configuring name resolution; setting up a connection for a network; network locations; resolving connectivity issues; APIPA
* Configure IPv6 network settings.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring name resolution; connecting to a network; setting up a connection for a network; network locations; resolving connectivity issues; link local multicast name resolution
* Configure networking settings.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: adding a physically connected (wired) or wireless device; connecting to a wireless network; configuring security settings on the client; set preferred wireless networks; configuring network adapters; configuring location-aware printing
* Configure Windows Firewall.
 o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring rules for multiple profiles; allowing or denying an application; network-profile-specific rules; configuring notifications; configuring authenticated exceptions
* Configure remote management.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: remote management methods; configuring remote management tools; executing PowerShell commands

Configuring Access to Resources (13 percent)

* Configure shared resources.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: folder virtualization; shared folder permissions; printers and queues; configuring HomeGroup settings
* Configure file and folder access.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: encrypting files and folders by using EFS; configuring NTFS permissions; resolving effective permissions issues; copying files vs. moving files
* Configure user account control (UAC).
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring local security policy; configuring admin vs. standard UAC prompt behaviors; configuring Secure Desktop
* Configure authentication and authorization.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: resolving authentication issues; configuring rights; managing credentials; managing certificates; smart cards with PIV; elevating user privileges; multifactor authentication
* Configure BranchCache.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: distributed cache mode vs. hosted mode; network infrastructure requirements; configuring settings; certificate management

Configuring Mobile Computing (10 percent)

* Configure BitLocker and BitLocker To Go.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring BitLocker and BitLocker To Go policies; managing Trusted Platform Module (TPM) PINs; configuring startup key storage; data recovery agent support
* Configure DirectAccess.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring client side; configuring authentication; network infrastructure requirements
* Configure mobility options.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring offline file policies; transparent caching; creating and migrating power policy
* Configure remote connections.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: establishing VPN connections and authentication; enabling a VPN reconnect; advanced security auditing; NAP quarantine remediation; dial-up connections; remote desktop; published apps

Monitoring and Maintaining Systems that Run Windows 7 (11 percent)

* Configure updates to Windows 7.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring update settings; determining source of updates; configuring Windows Update policies; reviewing update history; checking for new updates; rolling back updates
* Manage disks.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: managing disk volumes; managing file system fragmentation; RAID; removable device policies
* Monitor systems.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring event logging; filtering event logs; event subscriptions; data collector sets; generating a system diagnostics report
* Configure performance settings.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring page files; configuring hard drive cache; updated drivers; configuring networking performance; configuring power plans; configuring processor scheduling; configuring desktop environment; configuring services and programs to resolve performance issues; mobile computing performance issues; configuring power

Configuring Backup and Recovery Options (11 percent)

* Configure backup.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: creating a system recovery disk; backing up files, folders, or full system; scheduling backups
* Configure system recovery options.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring system restore points; restoring system settings; last known good configuration; complete restore; driver rollback
* Configure file recovery options.
o This objective may include but is not limited to: configuring file restore points; restoring previous versions of files and folders; restoring damaged or deleted files by using shadow copies; restore user profiles


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would also recommend getting Cisco Network Simulation Software | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson practice exams they are really good.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions Brucelee but that's kind of expensive. It costs almost as much for the practice exam as for the actual exam, and since I took the actual exam already I think I have a pretty good idea where I am at and what I need to work on. I only failed by 3-4 questions so hopefully after all this labbing I've been doing along with watching new videos I will be able to make that up and more. I'm shooting for 100% though and not just to pass, I think it's best to go into it with that mindset.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The boson exams are worth their weight in gold if you ask me. I actually think they are cheap fro the quality you get. They are better than other leading exam providers like Transcender or preplogic


----------

